# Dougie and Muffin - 2 year old male cats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: Male
Age(s): 2 years old
Name(s): Dougie and Muffin
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed. 
Reason for rehoming: Dougie is 2 years old and a DLH. He was rescued by his previous owner from a friend of a friend who wasn't feeding him as they didn't want him and Dougie resorted to eating crumbs off the floor. She had him for 2 years and sadly due to a change in circumstances she could no longer keep him or his friend, Muffin.

Muffin's previous owner rescued him from someone who was going to drown him. Sadly she was unable to keep him, so he came to us with Dougie. Dougie and Muffin need a home together as they are very bonded.

Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other: Dougie is a very friendly, confident cat and has already given me lots of cuddles today. Muffin is a shy boy who needs lots of time to get to know you, but once he is used to you he is nice and friendly. Both cats are litter trained, but do enjoy going outside.

This is Dougie

















and this is Muffin


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These fantastic boys are still here. Muffin has really come out his shell and meows at me now. He even comes over for cuddles so it didn't take him long to trust us and the offerings of catnip helped!!

Dougie

























Muffin









and some videos


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here 

Time for some videos of Muffin! Click the image to see!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys are now in a new home


----------

